# HI IM NEW!!!!



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, ive just found this site, not sure what im doing, so will post this see what happens, if Ive done it right, and get a reply,I will know i can start chatting!!


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

yes you've done it right baby powder. and welcome to the site. in no time I'm sure you will be addicted. xxx where in Ireland are you ? and whereabouts on  your fertility journey ? 

love nell


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi babypowder, yep you did it right !  Welcome to the site  x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I should say, I'm not Irish but wanted to say hi anyway


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls thanks for the welcome, it will take me a while to get used to the site-im not good with computers!! . Will give you a quick run down-I'm from Newtownabbey, im 31 DF 43, TTC for 1 yr, was refered for tests when nothing happened-that was 3yrs ago, since then its been tests,waiting lists!! Was refered to the RFC, then had my fallopian tubes removed last year and have been on the waiting list for NHS IVF since Jan this year! Whats with the waiting lists?


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

you're a quick learner. I still havent got round to putting my details underneath  . hope you get a definite date to start treatment soon. waiting is so  frustrating. sure you'll make lots of friends here. just jump in on any thread that seems appropriate to you.


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi baby powder  

welcome to the board - the girls on here are great and you will gets lots of advice, support and craic from them all 

im also from newtownabbey   ive been on this board for months and still cant work out how to put info at bottom of screen   any advice  

hope we can help you with any questions or advice you might need!!!

jules


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Jules  good to here from you, Do you generally stay in this area of the message board or do you have a thread? I'd like to get chatting/moaning!!  to girls, so do I just make a new post and wait for reply each time or is there a particular chatting place if that makes sense!!!  Whereabouts are you in your treatment? I see you at the RFC, who are you under?Im Mclure.

In re: to putting your info at the bottom, if you go into profile(along the top bar) then to your left theres a box that says modify profile, click in there and the box tha asks fo you signiture is where you put in the details eg.TTC hOPE THAT HELPS .


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi baby 

i usually just post on the northern ireland girls thread -  just go on there and type in your message there is always somebody about and they love to hear an aul moan or to help with any questions

im currently on my 4th cycle of oi in the royal and at present at on the 2ww so fingers crossed for test on saturday week 

thanks for your tips on putting thingies on the bottom of screen   ill have to check that out!!

look forward to gettin to know ya and hearing how your getting on!!!

jules


----------

